# Indoor brooder



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

We have been starting our baby chicks and duck in the house during the winter months. We are about covers up in eggs to sell and our incubator is full. Anyway, we made a nifty way to keep the chicks and ducks apart till we can get them outside to there "teenage" area.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Cool set up! Those water tubs or what ever they are called are really nice for that. Seeing them set up in TSC the first time was a nice way to display chick's and ducks.


----------

